# Avia B-534-IV vs BF-109B



## Laurelix (Jun 14, 2020)

As you may know these 2 fighters were very close to meeting each other In combat during the Czechoslovak Crisis of 1938-1939.

BF-109B was the best German Fighter that could be fielded in good quantity and B-534-IV was the best Czechoslovak Fighter that could be fielded in good quantity.

But the interesting question is how well would they perform up against each other.

Avia B-534-IV





Loaded Weight: 1985kg
Wing Area: 23.56m2
Engine: 860 horsepower
Max Speed:
329km/h at Sea Level
394km/h at 4000m
Average Climb to 5000m: 15.15m/s
Armament: 4x 7.92mm Vz.30
Wing Loading: 84.25kg/m2
Power to Weight: 2.31kg/hp

——————

BF-109B




Loaded Weight: 2150kg
Wing Area: 16.40m2
Engine: 680 Horsepower
Max Speed:
406km/h at Sea Level
463km/h at 4000m
Average Climb to 5000m: 10.82m/s
Armament: 2x 7.92mm MG-17
Wing Loading: 131.09kg/m2
Power to Weight: 3.16kg/hp

———————

I guess the question is, would you rather have 69km/h higher top speed and better maximum dive (BF-109B)

Or would you rather have 

55.6% lower wing loading (better turn capability) , 40% better average rate of climb which also means better acceleration. Also comes with better firepower. (B-534-IV)


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 14, 2020)

I don’t know a darn thing about aerial combat. 
The boom and zoom wins over a dogfighter. Unless a pilot throws his advantage away and fights the other guy’s fight, the ME-109 wins. 
From my reads this was not initially realized. Early in the war pilots (both sides) mixed it up. It took experience for pilots to realize the best way to use their particular machines. 
With hindsight and from the comfort of my couch, I’d take the 109.


----------



## Laurelix (Jun 15, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> I don’t know a darn thing about aerial combat.
> The boom and zoom wins over a dogfighter. Unless a pilot throws his advantage away and fights the other guy’s fight, the ME-109 wins.
> From my reads this was not initially realized. Early in the war pilots (both sides) mixed it up. It took experience for pilots to realize the best way to use their particular machines.
> With hindsight and from the comfort of my couch, I’d take the 109.


I feel like B-534-IV with 40% better rate of climb and acceleration is the plane that’s going to be above the 109 and be in position to dive on top of the 109. If the 109 has energy advantage I think the 534 just has to dodge 2-3 attacks and it will equalise the energy advantage that the 109 had.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 15, 2020)

I got dyslexia (okay, not paying attention) reading the hp part. I didn’t realize the B-534 had the power advantage. I just read “maximum dive”. I went into F4F mode. 
That would be an interesting matchup. If the ME-109 has a higher service ceiling I’d stick with it... and run like hell after the first pass.


----------



## Laurelix (Jun 15, 2020)

Y


SaparotRob said:


> I got dyslexia (okay, not paying attention) reading the hp part. I didn’t realize the B-534 had the power advantage. I just read “maximum dive”. I went into F4F mode.
> That would be an interesting matchup. If the ME-109 has a higher service ceiling I’d stick with it... and run like hell after the first pass.


The 109 has better dive due to the airframe


----------

